# Discus rubbing on plants



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

I have two issues.

#1 I just acclimated three new discus to my established, planted 47gal tank today. These discus arrived today as I purchased them online. I just noticed the checkerboard is rubbing on plants, what is this? A parasite? How do I proceed? At this point, since they are new, I'll keep watching to see any other signs i.e. spots or increased rubbing.

#2 It figures one of the marlboro's has ick. Dang, just bought them and they are sick. The worry I have about dosing is that they're juvenilles and being discus are fragile. I introduced only half a dose to work on the ick. Am I worrying too much? They're expensive, don't want to kill them, just the ick. When should I notice any improvement?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

You should also worm new discus they are notoious for having worms


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Discus are hardier than you think. Try a simple water change before adding any chemicals


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

snyderguy, thanks for the tip. I was thinking about that but thought that I should give the ick treatment a shot. You don't necessarily like any chemicals in the tank, eh? I'm with you on that most of the time, I'm really nervous because they're so expensive. I'll have time to do a water change later today. Last night, the one with ick was twitching. Poor guy itches I guess.

I liked your video. Discus are so beautiful. It was fun to watch them eat out of your hand.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

do a 50% water change...take your temp to 88 degrees now ; not by 2 degrees a day. ....go get some Aquarisol.....treat the tank with full dosage......don't screw around or they will croak for sure...


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

lohachata said:


> do a 50% water change...take your temp to 88 degrees now ; not by 2 degrees a day. ....go get some Aquarisol.....treat the tank with full dosage......don't screw around or they will croak for sure...


Dang, I need to move a bunch of fish. They wouldn't handle that temp. UGH! What if I just did the Aquarisol. Just asking, ultimately I will do what it takes. It's just a super pain to catch and transfer fish to other tanks. BTDT. Plus Ilm working and hours will go by before I can do anything. I'm worried about your "croak" comment. Also, I have a replacement discus coming tomorrow because i was shipped the wrong fish. Not feeling too good about releasing the new baby in a sick tank. Bad situation.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

IronDoll said:


> snyderguy, thanks for the tip. I was thinking about that but thought that I should give the ick treatment a shot. You don't necessarily like any chemicals in the tank, eh? I'm with you on that most of the time, I'm really nervous because they're so expensive. I'll have time to do a water change later today. Last night, the one with ick was twitching. Poor guy itches I guess.
> 
> I liked your video. Discus are so beautiful. It was fun to watch them eat out of your hand.


No problem and thanks! Yeah, most of the times, a simple large water change will do the trick :]


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for starters ; discus like the warmer temps..ich does not.
not sure of what other fish you have in with the discus ; but they have ich as well...you may not see it ; but it is there...and you need to treat the entire tank and everything in it..


----------



## IronDoll (Nov 8, 2010)

lohachata said:


> for starters ; discus like the warmer temps..ich does not.
> not sure of what other fish you have in with the discus ; but they have ich as well...you may not see it ; but it is there...and you need to treat the entire tank and everything in it..


Yeah, I'm with you on that. I've had discus for a year now and keep it between 82-84. I went with a different product though. I had no choice as I could not find what you recommended after visiting 3 stores today. I did verify that this product works on multiple diseases but doesn't need to increase temps further than what I have it at. It's a 5 day dosage with a water change on 6th. I think all will be fine. I keep the lights off most of the day but with lights on this evening, the discus showing the ick (as you say they all have it) looks slightly better. Thanks for your help!


----------

